# Leap Year 2018



## cda (Feb 28, 2018)

Another year, and another year I am robbed of my leap year day!!

I think it is a conspiracy going on.


Anyway,,,,


Where do most people eat on Leap Day?









IHOP.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 28, 2018)

"Jumpin Catfish!"


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 28, 2018)

*When Is the Next Leap Year?*
*Next leap day is February 29, 2020.*
Last leap day was February 29, 2016.

Are you an early planner


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 28, 2018)

EAT CAKE!

Imagine being 64 yrs. of age celebrating your 16th birthday!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 28, 2018)

How's that work when you go to get your drivers license?


----------

